# for you nola folks in the ninth ward



## Gypsybones (Mar 6, 2010)

so if you dontn know already La placita is a new mexican grocery store right on St. Claud between clouet and montegut. the produce there is super cheap, I mean the whole store is for that matter. they have fresh tortilla's and have this marinated beef that is off the chain!

so yeah go check'em out and keep'em in bizz! buy local shop local...


oh and I think they are gonna start selling food to go soon, good ass mexican fuck yeah!:goat:


----------

